# Is his upper jaw/snout correct? 4 weeks old.



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

That hard curve at the end of the snout. Is it normal? 4 weeks old. Here are pictures of the parents as well.









Father









Mother


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm surprised 60 people have looked at this, yet no one knows.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really not qualified to answer, but something does appear to be 'off' with his nose. I do believe that hard curve is indeed abnormal..but..hopefully one of the awesome breeders here will answer your question. Maybe you can PM Wolfstraum, Liesje, or Chris Wild-just a few folks who could answer your question with more authority..good luck..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's lots of us on the forum with really nice dogs but
we don't know conformation. i don't know much about
conformation but i think his nose is ok. how old is his mother?



German Rain said:


> I'm surprised 60 people have looked at this, yet no one knows.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

is that the only pup with a nose that appears that way?


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

Malachi'sMama said:


> I'm really not qualified to answer, but something does appear to be 'off' with his nose. I do believe that hard curve is indeed abnormal..but..hopefully one of the awesome breeders here will answer your question. Maybe you can PM Wolfstraum, Liesje, or Chris Wild-just a few folks who could answer your question with more authority..good luck..


Thank you for these names!


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

I am not sure on the age of the mother, but will find out. I also can't see the other puppies. I am deployed right now but will be back in time for the 8 week pick up mark. I'll ask the breeder, but they aren't the quickest to respond.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Your pup has ALOT of growing and changing to do. You will be surprised on how much different it looks in a few weeks from now.


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Your pup has ALOT of growing and changing to do. You will be surprised on how much different it looks in a few weeks from now.


That's reassuring loneforce, is it safe to say this is not an abnormally developed snout?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It looks normal to me. I am no expert by no means. Does your breeder send you weekly pup pic's? If you are concerned keep an eye on it. Like I said though, there is a lot of changing that is about to happen.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am no expert on show line pups LOL LOL or pups this young! It does look a little bumpy there on top, but I don't really think that it is anything to worry about.....did you ask the breeder?

Lee


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

Personaly I would get it checked before handing over any money , as it could cause problems in the future. Pups change so much that it may get drastically worse or completely better, so I wouldn't commit until I was sure which it was going to be .


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

I had a puppy years ago in a litter that looked similar, he ended up with a wry bite. Have your breeder check this puppy's bite, it may be off.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I've seen that a few times before--usually on big-boned pups who have a lot of growing to do. I think it might just be extra skin/flesh.

It should "absorb" as the puppy's bone structure grows a bit more in the next couple of weeks and not be noticeable in 3 weeks.


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

I talked to the breeder, who assured me all of her West German pups look like this. She seems to have a very nice kennel going. Windy Acre Kennels | Dickson, TN 615-763-0732 

The father is 7, and the mother is 5.


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

Here are a few more pics...


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

The dad looks to have a roman nose so I would think the pup will look similar to him. Ask to see pics of the dad as a puppy. If this puppy looks extreme compared to those pics it might let you know if it will be more pronounced than his dad when he is an adult.

If you search roman nose many threads come up like this one

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/196704-head-muzzle-asl.html


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would be worried about the dry nose and yellow crusting.
Pup does not look healthy to me.


You might want to contact this member and ask for a reference to a good breeder:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/54473-qbchottu.html


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Not "normal", though it may be for this breeder's lines, but not anything bizarre or unheard of either. I wouldn't worry about it, especially at this young age.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

roman nose -- 

dog in background . 

Standard says - nose should be straight , neither dish faced nor roman nose. And yet others say it is normal/desirable "Take note of the heads of the many of the modern European and import shepherds. Their skulls are bulbous and unrefined grading into truncated shorter muzzles, whereas our Heidelberg's have the classic Roman nose. Due to the shorter snout, the jaw of many imports was forced to be wider because teeth have not changed in size or number (It is very difficult genetically to change teeth) the jaws and head of imports have become wider to accommodate all the teeth" Huh?

A roman nose has a bulge , a dish face is with nose upturned at end of a depression or concave muzzle.

the goo on the dogs nose might be dried cereal - kibble -- l


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is this the mom?
Palme vom Windigen Hügel
And pops?
Gator vom Windig Ackeren

If I were worried I would want to see what the bite looked like more than the outside - I have no idea, that nose to me is more parrot looking, but I am not as knowledgeable nor do I know if it's just a matter of word choice. In horses you can have a Roman nose that is also parrot mouthed, etc. 

Print this Veterinary Partner Article Basically my question would be - is it an overbite _or_ "just" the shape of his outer nose?

I know that the bite can change over time - I had a dog with a very bad overbite from undernourishment for the first 6 months of his life where I could stick 2 fingers between the top teeth and the bottom, that eventually got to 1 finger size. So improvement! 

Just tossing this out there so that others who see more puppies can clear this up for me as needed!


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

My son happens to live in the Nashville area and also purchased a dog from this breeder and I can tell you if there is a problem with this pup she will make it right. His dog is now 7.5 months old and is beautiful, with a great disposition.


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Is this the mom?
> Palme vom Windigen Hügel
> And pops?
> Gator vom Windig Ackeren
> ...


That is the parents! And I will be inquiring about the bite upon pickup! Great info.


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

LoriH said:


> My son happens to live in the Nashville area and also purchased a dog from this breeder and I can tell you if there is a problem with this pup she will make it right. His dog is now 7.5 months old and is beautiful, with a great disposition.


Now THIS is some good hard info. Do you know if his pup had a similarly shaped snout?


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't tell you if he did or not, only have a pic of him at 8 or 9 weeks old. I would see how he looks in a few more weeks.


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

That's my plan. Thanks again!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> I would be worried about the dry nose and yellow crusting.
> Pup does not look healthy to me.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks healthy to me, more like if the pup got recently into something, either food or dirt. A curious pup is good in my book.


----------



## German Rain (Jun 23, 2013)

He was playing in some dirt. Nothing to worry about there.


----------

